# Юпитер за 300 тыс.



## SibBayan (12 Мар 2011)

Предисловие.
Если Вы попробуете купить нормальный четырёхголосный цельнопланочный инструмент (Юпитер, Мир, Акко), и сунетесь на фабрики, цену озвучат вокруг 400 тыс. У Гусарова дешевле, но это вообще не Юпитер. 
Ситуация.
Организация объявляет тендер на закупку баяна, у неё есть всего 300 тыс. Тут же все московско-тульские перекупы начинают звонить и предлагать: а Вам какой--чёрный или белый, Мир или Юпитер, мы Вам ещё дешевле продадаим? А почему же нельзя просто продавать такие инструменты для студентов, а в организацию по тендеру вдуть можно? Да потому что если инструмент соответствует характеристикам (будь это тот же Zonta-Музпром), отменить результаты тендера очень сложно. А то что он не играет ни фига--никакого чиновника волновать не будет. 
В прошлом году одна организация объявила тендер на Юпитер, сумма была около 300, выиграла одно московская компания (не будем делать антирекламу) за 230, если не ошибаюсь. После торгов звонят туда спрашивают, новый? Новый! Хороший? ООчень!! По срокам они поставку затянули, не уложились--это ладно. Пришёл баян. Восстановленный. Не звучит (хотя бы потому,что когда ставили новые деки--не удосужились посмотреть, что в ломаной резонаторные отверстия с декой не совпадают). Нормальной работы механик хватит максимум на пол-года-год (механики новые--стоят коряво). Даже мех, ладно поскупились новый сделать, но хоть одинаковым дермантином могли обклеить, а не только то, что протёрлось?
Короче, хорошо организация не постеснялась пободаться с поставщиком, мы составили акт, результаты тендера отменили.
Но, ситуации возникают постоянно--вдувают что ни попадя. 
Почему же у нас в регионе за последний довольно короткий период, люди продали-купили несколько б/у Юпитеров по цене 250тыс (правда аккорды неплохие). Причём даже требующих ремонта. Где же все эти купцы с новыми Юпитерами за 300 тыс? Зачем бы тогда люди мучились и покупали старьё за 250, если они могли бы купить такой хороший баян за такую небольшую сумму? Вот вопрос.


----------

